# Toddler not eating



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Nathan is now 18 months old, he's never been the best eater even when itwas just milk but now it's beyond a joke.

He had chicken pox & seemed to recover well & got his appetite back. He then had a cold/cough virus which is going round nursery & it knocked him for six foodwise - he ate virtually nothing for 2 weeks.

Now he is eating very little - breakfast he has weetabix, lunch he might have a mouthful of savoury but he won't TRY anything or let me feed him. I've tried lots of finger foods without success. Weekdays he is in nursery so eats from nothing to just about ok.

He will eat

yoghurt
smoked salmon
scrambled egg
bread/toast/butter/peanut butter
ham
sausage (but only the cheap ones nursery give him)
fruit (this is the only thing he eats lots of) & fruit puree
carrot puffs (organix)

everything else including stuff he used to eat doesn't even make it to his mouth. I've tried so hard not to get stressed but it's really getting me down now - I feel it must be my fault he won't eat & now it seems to be becoming a big issue

please help!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

How are things going?

Are you also giving him multivits? If not its worth starting him on some to help build him up

Jxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well I took him to the GP as he wasn't his normal self & nursery had also mentioned it. He'd had a cough which seemed to have cleared up but it had gone to his chest & left him with an infection. A weeks worth of anti b's & he's much better although his appetite isn't brilliant. Yesterday he had:

weetabix & milk
small slice toast/butter/jam (brown)
6oz milk

pear humzinger(fruit bar)
3 carrot puffs

lamb cassarole with rice (he didn't eat his but ate mine although it was the same stuff! maybe a small portion in total)
fruit puree
blueberries

raisins
apple

nursery tea- sandwiches (cheese & pickle, ham), dairylea, cake (he refused cucumber & tomato)

slice smoked salmon(expensive tastes), blueberries, 1/2 dairylea

9oz milk

It seems quite a bit written down but he very rarely will eat meat & never veg (even sweetcornat the moment). Plus this was a good day yesterday!

I bought some Minadex but haven't given him any as the 1st pharmacist I spoke to was adamant he should get everything he needs from his diet! She obviously hasn't tried feeding green leafy veg to a strong willed 18 month old has she?

Will he be ok eating this type of food (he tends to graze feed) or should I add some Minadex into his diet

Thanks

Gill
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Tell the pharmacist that he/she needs to read the Gov recommendations (although knowing the gov that will change !!  )

Have you tried pureeing the veg and using as a sauce?

Some children do struggle with meat (molly being one)..again try pureeing and using as a sauce. Still offer little bits of meat though.

Children will eat better some days. Molly only had her milk yesterday but is now sat at the table eating cereal!!

His diet is fine..just try pureeing veg but still giving him bits to pick up.

I know its worrying if your child isn't eating much but I have never known a toddler starve themselves. Most will eat when they want to. If you atre concerned get him weighed every few months to see whats happening.

Stay in touch

Jeanettexx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We had him weighed today & he's 22lb 11oz so only on the 9th centile for weight (down from between 25th & 50th) but he is on the 50th for his height. DH is slim though too.

He's done well over the weekend, had salmon pasta with mummy & tried calamari too. Ate panna cotta with berries, smoked mackrel pate on toast & generally seemed much more receptive to food. I'm trying to make it all finger food or stuff that can be forked into his mouth as that seems to help.

Saw the nursery nurse at clinic & she's happy with his development & just thinks he is a tall slim boy. Told me to add food where I can (cheese, butter etc) & to maybe give him a general vit supplement.

Long may it continue!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

N had another chest infection (or the same one back again) & has had 5 days of arithromycin (sp?) but his cough doesn't seem to be any better. One of the nursery nurses said that could take a while to clear up even if his chest is better - is that right?


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

yeah thats right. Its like when you get a cold........ often your nose clears up but your head carries on pounding!  

If you are still concerned just go back to your GP afterall......... thats what they are there for!  i think my gp gets sick of seeing me  and he certainly earns his money


----------

